# ad22vf torque member?



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i know this has been beaten to death so please feel free to flame me but i asked a tech at my work (thomson lexus what a torque member is and he had no i dea what i was talking about (and it was in the context of brakes), so my question is how important is it to change it when doing the b14 conversion, the remanufacured brakes are like 34$ at pepboys but i have no idea were to aquire this "torque member"


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

200esex said:


> i know this has been beaten to death so please feel free to flame me but i asked a tech at my work (thomson lexus what a torque member is and he had no i dea what i was talking about (and it was in the context of brakes), so my question is how important is it to change it when doing the b14 conversion, the remanufacured brakes are like 34$ at pepboys but i have no idea were to aquire this "torque member"


If you buy the calipers at a salvage yard they usually come with them. By "B14 conversion" you mean the NX2000 conversion, right? I don't know if Pep Boys would have it. You may either have to go to a salvage yard or get them from a Nissan dealership. If they don't know what you're talking about, I guess you could just tell them that it's "the metal bracket that the caliper attaches to, which you insert the caliper pins into".

BTW: If you're talking about the NX2000 front brakes conversion, it can't be done without the torque member from the NX.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Advance Auto parts also carries this AD22VF's. You want to get the loaded caliper which will include the "torque member" or easier to describe to the parts counter as the caliper mounting bracket...they understood that when I asked for it. I think it was $69 for a reman caliper each with a core, without core add $50 per caliper. You would just need the rotors and while your at it upgrade to some SS brake lines and your all set.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

thanx, i just dont want to ask for something both the person and i dont know what it is :loser:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

do it that way and they should hook you up--


----------

